# 55g and 150g malawi tank pics



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought I would post some pic's as I always enjoy seeing other people's tanks.

55g is OB peacock and yellow lab tank (will have small turtles in the future as well, girlfriend begged me to have a turtle tank)



150g is a Hap/Peacock tank. Currently have 8 yellow labs and 2 red fin borleyi in there to verify the bacteria colony is good. Was not a fresh setup, bought from someone else though.
About to buy some small venustus and stuartgranti maleri island peacocks for this tank.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Updated stocking list for the 150g:
6 yellow lab (2m/4f)
red fin borleyi (1m/4f)
6 Placidochromis milomo VC-10 (hoping for 2m/4f)
7 Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.) (hoping for 2m/5f)
yet to be named breeding group of one more hap.
Possibly rusties as well (for the girlfriend to get some purple in the tank)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you need to add backgrounds to each tank. It will hide wiring and accentuate the fish and decor.

Regarding adding turtles: They require a basking spot to haul out under an incandescent bulb or other heat generating light source(preferably UV), which is impossible to do unless you drop your water level. This is necessary for proper shell growth and avoiding any skin diseases associated with always being submerged. Also, young turtles are very opportunistic feeders and heavily carnivorous. They will 'attempt' to feed on your fish. Even species that are mostly herbivores when adult in the wild, will readily consume live foods in captivity.

I don't know much about stocking haps, but you may have better success if you shoot for 1 male from each species, even in a 6 foot tank.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

I kept Mississippi Mud Turtles in my tank with fish, water full to the top for almost 3 years. They don't require haul out, but do need UV fluorescent lights. They swim pretty slowly and couldn't catch any fish. They do however make a big mess poop-wise. Need to do LOTS of water changes.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Understood about the turtles. It was how i could get the 150g tank was by giving her the 55g for turtles. There are some small turtles out there and basking ramp to a platform above lighting with its own basking light. I am on it.

I also agree about the 1m, but as I am buying the haps as juvies I am expecting that my ratio will take some time to get right at 1m/4-5f. Once they get larger the stocking will change. Thanks for the comments though. I agree about the background.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

TTU.. Yay.. Cool tank


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Sparrow and wreck em tech.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

150g stocking list update:
So I have decided to move on from yellow labs as they are just too common. Fry are unsellable and I like having breeding pairs of fish I can sell the fry.

Currently in 150:
8 (1m/1f rest juvies) yellow labs
6 unsexed VC-10
7 unsexed Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri'' Maleri Island
2 (1m/1f) red fin borleyi

about to add:
3 (1m/1f/1 fry) Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"

about to start selling yellows.

Can this current stock list handle Mbuna? Are Afra's too small? I used to have afra's and loved them.

10" fish with 3-4" mbuna though makes me think those little guys will get eaten. I am also worried they are too active for the large haps. Largest fish in tank is only 4" now but want these breeding pairs all breeding in this tank.

Thoughts?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Mbuna are often too active for haps/peacocks, especially if you are interested in breeding. The haps are also not pairing fish so you will need to add more females to ensure the male will not kill your lone female.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Agreed I will need to add more females, I am working on that. I would like to get 1m/4-5f per species, just not finding the available females right now.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone have experience with red fin borleyi in same tank as Protomelas sp. Taiwan reef? Their colors are somewhat similar and that worries me, but the females look very different. Are they different enough or should I remove the red fin borleyi?

Currently in:
Currently in 150:
8 (1m/1f rest juvies) yellow labs
6 unsexed VC-10
7 unsexed Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri'' Maleri Island
2 (1m/1f) red fin borleyi
3 (1m/1f/1 fry) Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Updated pics with the background.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

[/U


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool background. Is it DIY or purchased?


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought it online at everythingfishy.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks so much better with the BG.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks! Still trying to figure out that last breeding pair in the big tank.


----------

